# Cote occasion mon iPad mini



## PH78 (13 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour,

Je cherche une estimation du prix de vente de mon iPad mini.

iPad mini fin 2012
32GO
Gris sidéral

Apple le reprend … 70€ …

Merci à vous.

PH


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (14 Septembre 2015)

75?


----------



## PH78 (14 Septembre 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> 75?


 
Argh !
C'est vrai pas plus ? 
Bon ...


----------



## Ealdu (14 Septembre 2015)

PH78 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je cherche une estimation du prix de vente de mon iPad mini.
> 
> ...




Va voir les prix sur le bon coin, cela te donnera une idée du prix à demander. 

De toute façon le bon prix sera celui ou il partira!

Sur tout les sites de recyclage, il ne sont très généreux. Pareille dans les boutiques d'occasion (style happy cash ou autre....)

Sincèrement il vaut plus, surtout un 32go!


----------



## melaure (15 Septembre 2015)

Allez 80 par ici ! 

C'est pas une vente aux enchères ?


----------



## iphone5stiti (18 Septembre 2015)

Désespère pas j'ai réussi à vendre mon iPad mini 1 16go avec boîte et facture à 160€ au mois d'août


----------

